# Tv mount above fireplace hide wires?



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Either:

1. Replace the mantel with one that's hollow, goes side to side (with a return at each end if needed), and route the wiring inside.

2. Chisel out enough of the mortar so you can run the wiring in some wiremold, run the wiring, mortar back over.

3. Drill to the outside on either side of the flue, run wiring in conduit outside to get under the house.

I've had occasion to do all three methods.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

Burnsbe03 said:


> Wanting to mount my TV above the fireplace. It's a wood burning fire place and has a mantel. I' know it's easy to mount a TV but any ideas of how to hide the wires?


Before you do this, please read the information on the following sites: -
http://lifehacker.com/5993910/why-mounting-your-tv-above-the-fireplace-is-never-a-good-idea
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home/please-dont-mount-your-tv-over-the-fireplace/
http://www.cnet.com/au/how-to/dont-mount-a-tv-above-a-fireplace/


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Three *opinions* does not make it a terrible thing to do.


None of these seem to take into consideration the distance from the TV to the viewing area, or the fact that no one in their right mind will have the fireplace going when the TV is on.



For those cases where the viewing area is not far enough back, a "down and out" wall mount is the solution.

For the heat from the fireplace issue, there's either a micro switch to turn off gas logs, or a better education for the simpletons that will have the firewood burning..


As an aside, I actually had one client wanted the TV mounted IN the fireplace. When it was time for a fire the display was used to simulate a roaring fire, sound and all.


----------

